# When will Clementine eat again after brumation?



## DiVinyl (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi folks. I've only owned Clementine since November so we're still in our first 12 months together! Earlier in the year you all explained brumation to me and told me to save my wasted $$$ and not to offer her any more rats till September or so. Well I've started offering her rats these last few weeks and so far no interest. Is there a special technique to get her eating again? She is 8 years old, a Victorian murray darling python who was a fortnightly eater of XL rats between November (when I first acquired her) and May when she started refusing food. I look forward to your insights!
Thanks in advance!
Jo


----------



## Dustproof (Sep 28, 2015)

Have a read on my post "My Python won't eat" most of the answers are there. I was very worried because my Python hasn't eaten for 5 months, apparently it is normal for them to go off food over the colder months and that they will start eating again when they feel like it.

Have a read, the comments are very useful especially if your a newbie like me.

Noel


----------



## DiVinyl (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi Noel thanks for your reply. I did read all the comments to your thread but wondered if the advice was specific to Stimsons. So it applies to all pythons eh? That's most comforting and helpful! Cheers for that and best of luck with yours!


----------



## BrownHash (Sep 29, 2015)

If she is an 8 yo MD then she should be able to go a considerable amount of time without food. I would probably offer her another in a couple of weeks and see how it goes. There is no real rush as the way I see it, if she was a good eater before and nothing has really changed, then she should resume eating when she feels like it.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Sep 29, 2015)

You should wait until you see a definite change in behaviour - more activity in the early evening, waiting at the entrance of the hide or hanging from a branch, looking as though the snake is lying in wait for food. The prospect of spells of cold weather is still fairly certain at the moment - the snake won't want to eat a large rat and then have a week or two of cold weather to slow digestion (regardless of the fact that it has access to heat in the enclosure). Very often these animals are still alert to prevailing seasonal conditions outside the confines of their enclosures.

Jamie


----------

